# Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Wird Mads Mikkelsen der neue Grindelwald?



## Michael Grünwald (11. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Wird Mads Mikkelsen der neue Grindelwald?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Wird Mads Mikkelsen der neue Grindelwald?*


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. November 2020)

Den Schauspieler bei einer solch wichtigen Rolle innerhalb einer Filmreihe zu wechseln, halte ich für...schwierig. 

Aber vermutlich wird man sich zusammen mit J.K. Rowling hinsetzen und irgendwas aus der Nase ziehen, um den Wechsel im Film erklären zu können.


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich wird man sich zusammen mit J.K. Rowling hinsetzen und irgendwas aus der Nase ziehen, um den Wechsel im Film erklären zu können.



ne, ich glaube die wollen einen Tollen Film machen der von den Fans gemocht wird :x


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2020)

könnte meiner Meinung nach schon funktionieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LesterPG (11. November 2020)

Bei uns wird es dank Synchro vermutlich nicht so groß auffallen, wüßte jetzt nicht wie ähnlich die im Original klingen. 

:Edith: Hab es mal gerade verglichen, dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. November 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ne, ich glaube die wollen einen Tollen Film machen der von den Fans gemocht wird :x


Und das tut jetzt was genau zur Sache, bzw. inwiefern entkräftet das meine Vermutung?


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bei uns wird es dank Synchro vermutlich nicht so groß auffallen, wüßte jetzt nicht wie ähnlich die im Original klingen.
> 
> :Edith: Hab es mal gerade verglichen, dürfte schwierig werden.



Die Synchro ist wohl das allerkleinste Problem, dann nimmt man hier eben den Depp-Sprecher her, statt Mikkelsens deutschen Sprecher.


----------



## LesterPG (11. November 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Synchro ist wohl das allerkleinste Problem, dann nimmt man hier eben den Depp-Sprecher her, statt Mikkelsens deutschen Sprecher.


Hatte ich doch geschrieben 

Die englischen Stimmen sind aber recht weit auseinander mMn. da bringt die nahe Optik nicht so viel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2020)

Warum reaktivieren die nicht einfach Colin Farrell und erklären das damit dass Grindelwald diese äußere Form wieder angenommen hat? Wäre der einfachste Weg.


----------



## lars9401 (11. November 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum reaktivieren die nicht einfach Colin Farrell und erklären das damit dass Grindelwald diese äußere Form wieder angenommen hat? Wäre der einfachste Weg.



Genau. Eine Erklärung hat man in einer magischen Welt wohl schnell gefunden. Außerdem fand ich Colin Farrell im 1. Teil sehr gut besetzt und er selbst kennt ja auch noch einen Großteil der Personen vor und hinter der Kamera. Wäre, wenn er will bzw. sein Terminkalender es mit macht die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Strauchritter (12. November 2020)

Oder, Achtung jetzt wird's wild, Obacht jetzt kommts!, man lässt Johnny Depp einfach als Besetzung?
HAT ER NICHT GESAGT!
Doch. Warner Bros. ist halt komplett lost...  
Die Gage hat er ja sowie schon bekommen


----------

